

Ask HN: NYC restaurant suggestions? - occam65

Visiting friends in NYC this coming weekend, staying in the 3rd/37th area. Would love some recommendations from fellow HN'ers for restaurants in the $25/person budget area. Thanks!
======
joelhaus
Nearby:

 _Indian, Vatan_ \- [http://maps.google.com/places/us/ny/new-york/3rd-
ave/409/-va...](http://maps.google.com/places/us/ny/new-york/3rd-
ave/409/-vatan-indian-restaurant?hl=en)

 _Drinks/American Cuisine, Red Sky_ \-
[http://maps.google.com/places/us/ny/new-york/e-29th-
st/47/-r...](http://maps.google.com/places/us/ny/new-york/e-29th-st/47/-red-
sky-inc?hl=en) (nice outdoor space)

Usually update this map when I find something worthy (noticed a couple of
places have closed, but most should be up to date). So, assuming you'll be
venturing out, it may help: <http://goo.gl/maps/qCnH>

~~~
occam65
Thanks for the map! That should prove to be useful.

------
jfi
Malatesta at 649 Washington St in W. Village (cash only) - incredible gnocchi.

Tenzan on the Upper West Side, great sushi, not too expensive.

Momofuku in the East Village is also a good spot.

------
spooneybarger
what sort of food are you interested in? do you want to stay in manhattan or
are places nearby in the outer boroughs acceptable?

~~~
occam65
We're up for almost anything. Japanese, Indian, Western, Mexican, etc. We'd
rather stay in Manhattan, and even prefer to stay in the area we're staying,
but that's not a total deal breaker if it isn't.

~~~
spooneybarger
Seafood there is Pearl Oyster in the village. Italian there is Crispo on 14th
and Supper in the east village. For fish and chips, A salt and battery in the
West Village is good. All the BLT places ( <http://www.bltrestaurants.com/> )
have great food but the service I've received hasn't been great for the price.

Out in Brooklyn there are a number of great places, Carino's Cantina for
excellent mexican, Pies and Thighs for great fried chicken, Peter Luger for
steak, Fatty Cue for well, just go look it up. Great brick oven pizza up in
Greenpoint at Paulie Gees ( and you can get in without too much of a wait. )

Avoid Indian in the city. For excellent, Egyptian, there is Ali's Kebab Cafe
in Astoria Queens.

If you want more ideas, shoot me an email at the one that is listed for my
account. I can throw tons of ideas at you. In general your best bet if you are
in the city is usually going to be in the West or East villages. Williamsburg
and Greenpoint have a ton of great places as well.

~~~
joelhaus
_Avoid Indian in the city_

Can't say I agree with this. There is some great Indian food; possibly due to
the large Indian population?

Besides Vatan (above), I really like Bombay Talkie
([http://maps.google.com/places/us/ny/new-york/9th-
ave/189/-bo...](http://maps.google.com/places/us/ny/new-york/9th-
ave/189/-bombay-talkie?gl=us)) and Bombay Palace
(<http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=5764141908042769276>). Have also heard
Basera is good (<http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=16729306744959478812>).

